# Underbite. . .



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I just discovered that my ChiChi has an underbite. She came from a backyard breeder situation and I know she does not have great conformation, but should I be concerned about the underbite? It does not seem to affect her ability to eat, I am just a worrywart!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

no i don't think you should worry , my friend had a chi that had a underbite, and he was eating and drinking fine. so i'd say if there is no sign of weight lost then don't worry


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. My Jack has an underbite as well, that kind of causes his canines to stick out between his lips, but he has no problems eating what-so-ever. Have your vet take a look next time you bring her in, but chances are it'll be just fine.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

ChiChi's Mom said:


> I just discovered that my ChiChi has an underbite. She came from a backyard breeder situation and I know she does not have great conformation, but should I be concerned about the underbite? It does not seem to affect her ability to eat, I am just a worrywart!


Joey has an underbite and he is in good health and doesn't have any problems eating either...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

They can usually still eat & drink and dont tend to have any major problems with it! Just that they dont have the best conformation is all


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

That makes me feel better! She is my companion only and I think that she is the cutest little lovebug around!! As long as she is healthy I am happy.


----------

